# Are women more or less likely to tear with the second baby?



## janellesmommy (Jun 6, 2004)

(If there was some tearing the first time)?


----------



## FreeThinkinMama (Aug 3, 2004)

My OB says you're less likely to tear with the second because everything has been stretched out before. I tore with my first so we'll see...


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

I have had 3 hb's and torn with each and every one.


----------



## Vespertina (Sep 30, 2006)

I had an epis with DD1 and had a couple labial lacerations this time.


----------



## Spark (Nov 21, 2001)

It probably has more to do with perenial support, warm compresses, unforced pushing, non-purple pushing, woman led positioning, water birth, etc than with what number it is.









If you're really feeling concerned, I'd consider perenium stretching with a trusted partner. An intact perenium is a great gift to yourself.


----------



## LittleOne03 (Feb 7, 2004)

I had a second degree tear with my first, a tiny first degree with my second that didn't require any stitches, and nothing with my third.







My second was my largest by a pound, too.


----------



## Seie (Jun 9, 2005)

For my first birth I had a labia tear - not that long and not that deep but painful enough. And a first degree vaginal tear right at the opening.
I got stitches for both.

My second birth was at home and I had the exact same first degree vaginal tear - the exact same place. The MW thought it was "better" to stitch it - just one stitch though. (I still wonder what the criteria is for when stitching is needed ..hmm..)

Now being pg again I think it would have been better had she not stitched it last time, cause when I feel with a finger downthere I can feel that the skin is slightly tighter right there. (sorry if TMI) I am 100% sure I will have the same tear again, cause that skin is just in the way when the rest is stretching. This time I wont have it stitched up though..


----------



## Jade2561 (Jun 12, 2005)

My first I had a tear, my second no damage. I think it depends on a lot of things; for me the major difference was position. I gave birth in the lithotomy position for dd#1 and on hands and knees for dd#2.


----------



## Cinder (Feb 4, 2003)

I didn't really tear with #1...the doctor said I had a "rugburn" than needed "1 stitch" I think he just wanted to do something since he didn't show up till she was about 3 minutes old, and I pushed for 6 hours so it's not like she came too fast.

I had a 3rd degree tear with over 50 stitches with #2. I just couldn't slow things down with him he was born 15 minutes after my waterbroke...10 minutes after my first contraction, and I barely pushed at all, just one push for less than 10 seconds.


----------

